# WHO makes this bag!!?? I MUST have it!!



## tinagrzela (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmmm... it kind of looks like a bag inspired by Jimmy Choo's new line of bags. I don't know who makes that particular bag in the pic, but you could try looking in major accessories stores since that style is so popular right now. In fact, one store I went to recently had a patent red version with gold hardware for $75.00. Inspired bags are wonderful...just beware of fakes (the ones that say 'Jimmy Choo' but are obviously not). Happy shopping!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 8, 2006)

I have one a lot like that and it's from Aldo.


----------

